# Caesars Creek



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Fished sat am. Water temp 80/down less than a foot. Vis 12 to 15 inches. Caught 4 saugeye, no keepers. Any one hear of a crappie tour next weekend?:T


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

What part of the lake were you fishin?? I was at CC yesterday and I could see the bottom in detail in 6 feet of water! It's the clearest I've seen in a while!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i was at CC on saturday and all i caught was a tiny largemouth bass. i generally don't catch anything there


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

Was there sun.water was 80-83deg.Lotta boats,had to wait 30 min to launch plus there was a detour on 73 due to an accident so got a late start.Got 2 saugey 1 whitebass.Could'nt seem to get a bite till after most boats were gone.I think if they get that marina it will be goodbye fishing,hello party lake.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Bait catcher said:


> Was there sun.water was 80-83deg.Lotta boats,had to wait 30 min to launch plus there was a detour on 73 due to an accident so got a late start.Got 2 saugey 1 whitebass.Could'nt seem to get a bite till after most boats were gone.I think if they get that marina it will be goodbye fishing,hello party lake.


i dont know about that. fishing there is already pretty bad IMO. i LOVE pier fishing so i kinda hope the marina goes in because i would love to just toss some bait between the pilings and see what i can get. perhaps thats just the "florida fisherman" coming out in me though


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I got skunked last Sunday.First time this year. And yes there was tons of boat.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

The fishin had been OK but the cold front shut down any fish I had been on.

Bullshark, you really don't think that they are going to spend all that money on the marina and let people out on it to fish it do ya. Just sayin


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> The fishin had been OK but the cold front shut down any fish I had been on.
> 
> Bullshark, you really don't think that they are going to spend all that money on the marina and let people out on it to fish it do ya. Just sayin


have you looked at the blueprints for it? at least 25% of the marina is labeled as "fishing pier".

here is the master plan.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/4/pdfs/macc/2012MaCCMasterPlanSummary.pdf

as you can see on page 3, the outermost part of the pier is the fishing platform. long story short, yes i do think they will spend all the money on it and let people fish there.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

And there will be a fishing pond! Haha


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

warden said:


> Any one hear of a crappie tour next weekend?:T


Yep, Buckeye Crappie Challenge will be there Saturday and I imagine there'll be some pre-fishing on Friday or before.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

IGbullshark said:


> have you looked at the blueprints for it? at least 25% of the marina is labeled as "fishing pier".
> 
> here is the master plan.
> 
> ...


No I haven't seen the plans, obviously. I just assumed it would be no fishing like the docks. I'm glad to here it will have some areas for fishing. Maybe they'll let the fisherman put out some Xmas trees or other types of structure around it.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I was on CC Sunday as well. Caught two spotted bass then went a little while without another hit. Around 2 or so in the afternoon, I hooked up with a 19 inch largemouth and then one in the 13 inch range. The largemouth came from a depth in the 15 to 25 foot range, at the edge of a sharper drop to 40 ft. The good fish don't seem to be very close to the shoreline. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> No I haven't seen the plans, obviously. I just assumed it would be no fishing like the docks. I'm glad to here it will have some areas for fishing. Maybe they'll let the fisherman put out some Xmas trees or other types of structure around it.


yeah i really hope they let us put out some structure as well. if not, it will probably be a while before there are any decent fish in the area, what with all the work going on and whatnot


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Cliff,

Nice to hear your still catching them, haven't seen you out, but I haven't been out much myself in this heat. When I do, normally go to EF. I have grand kids now in from ME, get to enjoy them for 3 weeks!!!! My son had my 3 rd on 7-20, beautiful girl!!
Hope to see you when water cools.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Very ambitious plans! It will change CC if it is completed as shown.

Kayak launching dock? I guess they will be doing rentals then.

That's a lot of space for floating cabins. Anyone think that many will be rented? This isn't a big TVA lake.

Lots of spots for dock fishing there. I'm not sure that's a good thing for boat owners simply looking at the security of their boat. It will be a major PITA to have to lug a battery and trolling motor out every time.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

backlashed said:


> Very ambitious plans! It will change CC if it is completed as shown.
> 
> Kayak launching dock? I guess they will be doing rentals then.
> 
> ...


from what i understand, the pier is definitely going to be built. the article i read said construction is supposed to start this coming January.


----------

